# First Overnight Cook



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Four butts went on at 1:00am.  I would rather get a late start tonight than get a late start tomorrow and be up at 3:00 am pulling butts like I did last week.

Thanks Larry for getting my order to me on time.  I have two butts rubbed with WR going to Church on Sunday to help feed a crowd of about 50-75 people.

The other two or for a non paying customer "FAMILY".  He gave me the money for the meat,  the rest I consider practice.  It is rubbed down with a rub made by a local company that is pretty good for three dollars a bottle.

I have a fire going on the front porch and I am about to turn in.  That don't sound right.


----------



## john a (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a lot of good looking pork.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Good start Cliff!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Go Cliff, Go.  Keep the pics comming.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

Go Cliff Go...


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Well,
I had a little trouble getting to sleep because I kept hitting the light on the maverick. "CG withdrawls"    

Up at 9:00 this morning and the maverick had lost its signal.  The last I remember the dome was up to 267.  At 9:00 this morning it was at 235.  I am making adjustments now to get it back up to 250.

Butts are holding around 175.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

I had to lift the lid to get a probe in one of the smaller butts.  I used that opportunity to get a pic.  Butts are at 180.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks great Cliff, you're almost there!!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 10, 2007)

Thems is lookin' fine!

Won't be long now!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Fine looking butts you have Cliff!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 10, 2007)

They are looking good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Something That I noticed about cooking overnight.  It seems that the winds are non existent at night around here.  I had to open the vents about 1/2 way so the WSM could draw.  As the world turns this morning I am putting up a wind block.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 10, 2007)

Lookin good there Cliff!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Butts are looking great so far Cliff


----------



## Unity (Feb 10, 2007)

That WSM hasn't gotten much rest!   

--John  8) 
(They like that.   )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2007)

Cliff, how'd the butts turn out??


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Must be sleepin' :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Its coming.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Turned out good.  The local rub is a little salty but the WR is great as always.  I may start buying more than one at a time.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah buddy that looks great! Nice job  
So what did you think of the overnighter?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Yeah buddy that looks great! Nice job
> So what did you think of the overnighter?



Is there any other way ? 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Nice eating earlier huh?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No doubt.  This is a great way to be eating by supper time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

Great job Cliff!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh,
I almost forgot.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Oh,
> I almost forgot.


Cliff..........awesome bud!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

very very nice Cliff!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2007)

Now THAT's a sammich! Looks Great!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great Cliff...man o man that was a great looking sammie


----------

